# Ruby Red Spilo?



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

I was just looking around aquabid and saw this ad. Is it a ruby red spilo? Looks like it has red and yellow.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcharacins&1290957006


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks like a regular gold spilo/mac to me


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got a mac that looks like that with the orange on the anal fin and was wondering the same thing


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Just a mac.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S. Maculatus.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

That was fast lol.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you expect anything less?


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea I was expecting someone to say "need better pics to i.d.". I was thinking that might have been a good deal if it was a ruby red spilo.


----------

